# highfalls tourney



## brandon hightower (Nov 1, 2009)

join us at highfalls on nov. 7 we will be holding a small pot tournament. starts at safe light runs to 3, 50$ per boat standard tournament rules apply. for more info contact brandon at 678-588-9133.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 1, 2009)

brandon hightower said:


> join us at highfalls on nov. 7 we will be holding a small pot tournament. starts at safe light runs to 3, 50$ per boat standard tournament rules apply. for more info contact brandon at 678-588-9133.



I sure hope L.W.B draws some place different for our BIG BASS CHAMPIONSHIP,although I really like Highfalls ..... I don't need others beating on some of the areas that I would like to fish that day.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 2, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I sure hope L.W.B draws some place different for our BIG BASS CHAMPIONSHIP,although I really like Highfalls ..... I don't need others beating on some of the areas that I would like to fish that day.


I wouldn't worry HH, All these guys would let us fish right on top of them anyway.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 2, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> I wouldn't worry HH, All these guys would let us fish right on top of them anyway.



I'm sure they would,but no thanks ..... I think I'd rather do Meriwether or Griffin instead anyway.

So why don't some of you cold water anglers come on down to High Falls this weekend for B.V.D's lil' pot tourney.

P.S .... Shane ......I'll draw,and let y'all know what came out of tha hat


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 3, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'm sure they would,but no thanks ..... I think I'd rather do Meriwether or Griffin instead anyway.
> 
> So why don't some of you cold water anglers come on down to High Falls this weekend for B.V.D's lil' pot tourney.
> 
> P.S .... Shane ......I'll draw,and let y'all know what came out of tha hat


Doesn't matter to me because any lake that you would pick , would be a lake that I would pick!


----------



## LIPS (Nov 3, 2009)

brandon hightower said:


> join us at highfalls on nov. 7 we will be holding a small pot tournament. starts at safe light runs to 3, 50$ per boat standard tournament rules apply. for more info contact brandon at 678-588-9133.



what ramp?


----------



## RAH (Nov 3, 2009)

buckcreek.


----------



## LIPS (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll see if I can find that.


----------



## RAH (Nov 3, 2009)

lips if you go 75s to highfalls state park exit turn left cross over the bridge go about 1mile turn left go 1/4 mile you are there


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 3, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Doesn't matter to me because any lake that you would pick , would be a lake that I would pick!



I WOULD PICK J.W SMITH,BUT THEY ARE CLOSED

Anybody from the Cold Water Bass Club coming south to fish with these guys at High Falls this Saturday?

Don't be SKEERED


----------



## LIPS (Nov 4, 2009)

Two man teams? or singles?

Hawghunna you fishing?


----------



## RAH (Nov 4, 2009)

two man


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 4, 2009)

Lips,

If Lil' Water Bassin' draws High Falls Lake from the hat this Friday to host our Big Bass Championship on Saturday ...... I'm gonna get in the pot tourney as well,and fish it solo.

If we draw 1 of the other 6 lakes (Griffin Reservoir,Lake Juliette,Still Branch,Lake Meriwether,Big Lazer,or Lake Horton) from the hat,then I must go and try to win the Lil' Water Bassin' Big Bass Championship.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 5, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I WOULD PICK J.W SMITH,BUT THEY ARE CLOSED
> 
> Anybody from the Cold Water Bass Club coming south to fish with these guys at High Falls this Saturday?
> 
> Don't be SKEERED



I might.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 5, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> I might.



VERY WELL BUD


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 5, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Anybody from the Cold Water Bass Club coming south to fish with these guys at High Falls this Saturday?
> 
> Don't be SKEERED



I would try to make more tourneys period, but the schedules with Coldwater and HVBA fall right in order with having my daughter every other weekend. Gotta spend time with her.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 5, 2009)

Steve78 said:


> I would try to make more tourneys period, but the schedules with Coldwater and HVBA fall right in order with having my daughter every other weekend. Gotta spend time with her.



As you should Steve,I don't blame you one lil' bit my friend.

I'm just trying to help those guys drum up some boats,even though they did not ask for any help.


----------



## RAH (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks tvd  really apreciate a helpin hand. best of luck to you this weekend at the BBC.


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 5, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Lips,
> 
> If Lil' Water Bassin' draws High Falls Lake from the hat this Friday to host our Big Bass Championship on Saturday ...... I'm gonna get in the pot tourney as well,and fish it solo.
> 
> If we draw 1 of the other 6 lakes (Griffin Reservoir,Lake Juliette,Still Branch,Lake Meriwether,Big Lazer,or Lake Horton) from the hat,then I must go and try to win the Lil' Water Bassin' Big Bass Championship.


Sounds like a good idea, I'm in to if H.F. comes out of the hat. With the way my luck is whatever  lake I want to fish, would never be drawn.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 6, 2009)

Shane B. said:


> Sounds like a good idea, I'm in to if H.F. comes out of the hat. With the way my luck is whatever  lake I want to fish, would never be drawn.



HEY SHANE,

HOW DOES HORTON SOUND?


----------



## Shane B. (Nov 6, 2009)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> HEY SHANE,
> 
> HOW DOES HORTON SOUND?


Im gonna say that you probably like it more than me!


----------



## TJBassin (Nov 7, 2009)

Congradulations Shane on the win. Heard is was tough. Found the one that counted. Good Luck in the morning.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 8, 2009)

TJBassin said:


> Congradulations Shane on the win. Heard is was tough. Found the one that counted. Good Luck in the morning.



Tuff on me,I weighed in 0.

Congrats to Shane,The L.W.B Big Bass Champion


----------

